# Try again in 12 seconds.



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Never saw this before:

This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between searches. Please try again in 12 seconds.

I think Chris needs a new clock.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Fixed


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Nicely done, Chris. 

Have you posted your totally awesome lighting display on Youtube yet?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)




----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


>


WOW that was very AWESOME  now only if you could do my house like that i'll be all set


----------

